# NVIDIA 6600GT



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2004)

NVIDIA has launched the 6600GT, check anandtech's review

Looks like ATI X600XT has got finally some beating in the mid range
This card will retain in India for Less the Rs 16,000 after 4 months atleast


----------



## superwiz (Sep 7, 2004)

For how much is it available
is it better then radeon 9800pro how much is a radon 9800 for


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 7, 2004)

Its isnt out yet dude.......but its obviously going to be better than the 9800.


----------



## anidex (Sep 7, 2004)

The X700 would be the competitor, not the X600, IMHO.


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 8, 2004)

Yup no humble opinions required, the x700 is targeted @ the same consumer range as the 6600 series.


----------



## ganesh8 (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like a great card.  Nvidia is back in action after being beat by ATI for a long time


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 11, 2004)

Rite npow it's available in PCI-E form only with the HSI chip, AGP will come later


----------



## DKant (Sep 14, 2004)

16000???????? I thought it's retail price (in the US) was 199$. How can the price double (well almost) when it comes to India?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 14, 2004)

DKant said:
			
		

> 16000???????? I thought it's retail price (in the US) was 199$. How can the price double (well almost) when it comes to India?



Add taxes, freight charges & the prices hikes for everything


----------



## DKant (Sep 14, 2004)

Grrr!!  No wonder pirated goods thrive!


----------



## krazydude (Sep 14, 2004)

Damm...... with the taxes, it goes way 2 ahead, gotta get this one


----------



## aamiracle (Sep 18, 2004)

Man! why don't the ministry bring down the tax on GPU's, which are one the most important parts? 

By the way if someone get's this card from the US will he have to pay custom duties & all other stuff.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 18, 2004)

the yhave already removed the duty on computer parts, but still, there is transport charges, port charges, fraight, international texes etc, so the cost will be atleast 30% over the price in $, this is not only with India, even  Europe pays this much via VAT


----------



## nikhilesh (Sep 19, 2004)

30% ?? 30%+60% is more likely.


----------



## aamiracle (Sep 20, 2004)

I thought that a person can bring a laptop from the us without paying any taxes.Many people bring peripherals from the us free of charge.I was thinking of getting a 6600gt from the us through a freind.

btw Is malaysia cheaper or the U.S?


----------



## theraven (Sep 20, 2004)

US is ofcourse cheper .. taxes apply in malaysia ...
u cant get it for free frm there
the ppl u see somehow managed to cheat the customs thats abt it


----------



## aamiracle (Sep 21, 2004)

But I have heard that you are allowed  to bring components worth $600 along with you from the us without paying any taxes on the airport.


----------

